# Best type of wood for making longbow



## lampley53 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey guys,
A friend of mine recently gave me the idea that I should try and make my own longbow from scratch. I've done my fair share of research but I have heard different ideas when it comes to which type of wood is the best for making a bow. I've heard cedar is good, red oak, bamboo, etc. Also, if you have any information about where I can purchase a certain type of wood I'd appreciate that info too. Thanks.


----------



## MikeMoab (Nov 12, 2009)

Osage Orange


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

I made this one out of hickory. It is my second attempt. There is a Q&A forum at the top of the trad section here where you might get some input.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

MikeMoab said:


> Osage Orange


This. If you start with green wood, you will have some wait time unless you are close to some place that can kiln dry it. Osage orange (hedge) puts out some long straight shoots coming off horizontal limbs.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

Osage Orange and yew are the best . i would recommend red oak or hickory to start with .


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

got an oak longbow from imperial archery. 40 lbs. limb snapped in 2 second week.
??Bad luck?
MLC


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

Macdoc18 said:


> got an oak longbow from imperial archery. 40 lbs. limb snapped in 2 second week.
> ??Bad luck?
> MLC


no, its common with red oak .however some last a long time so maybe a bad piece of oak or bad bowyer. hickory is a way better wood to use but its hard to find the white sap wood needed for a bow at the lumber store . hickory is one of a few woods that the ''core wood'' is not used to build a self bow.its the wood just behind the bark that is subduable for bow staves. so stay away from the reddish color and look for the whitest bow/stave


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have made a few long bows out of red oak some worked great others broke after a few weeks but it does give you the know how once you get it where you want it to build many more


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

If you want to make a selfbow I would use osage or hickory for your first. Everybody I know who made a red oak board bow broke a few first. If you don't want to cut a tree, split the staves, build a drying box and wait for staves to dry I would buy a bow blank or stave. 3Rivers, eBay, and many other places sell them.

I have built many selfbows and have done both cutting the tree, splitting the staves, drying, etc., and using a blank.


----------

